# should neo sports be banned in india



## harmu.com (Jan 22, 2007)

i don't really remember when was the last odi match of india that i missed. thanks to nimbus i missed such a high scoring one day match.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 22, 2007)

I would rather have cricket banned in this country. Lazy are getting lazier and precious time is wasted on television.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 22, 2007)

Its the fault of your cable operator who didn't pay for that channel. Same happened here, new channel you have to pay more.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with you, Pallab. However, I need to correct you a bit. The encryption thing is only for DD DTH. DD DTH being free as in free vada pav, they don't have a need to encrypt their content. So, it's wrong to say that they don't have the capability to encrypt.
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Its the fault of your cable operator who didn't pay for that channel. Same happened here, new channel you have to pay more.



It's also the fault of Neo Sports, as they say they're a premium channel, and hence can demand high rates. However, being a 'premium channel', Neo Sports has Saba Karim and Arun Lal on its panel of commentators. Doesn't go down too well with most ppl.


----------



## shaunak (Jan 23, 2007)

Also the fault of prasar bharati for demanding free feeds.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 23, 2007)

@mail2and 
I read in newspaper that DD itself is saying that its not possible for them to encrypt signals....so DD does not have the capability to encrypt..! They said if they try to encrypt entire DD national channel would get blocked! 

BTW DD has won the battle...matches will be shown on DD with a 7 minute delay. See: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=47213

Hey But I am already able to see Neo Sports as my cablewallah has taken live feeds from a Big MSO!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

Thaka hua presentation . ESPN is the best.SET MAX is also good.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 23, 2007)

wats this *"should be banned?"* stuff going on in the forum??


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 23, 2007)

Baseless arguements. There are many Cable Operators which are airing Neo Sports, Even the CAS and DTH networks can avail the reception of Neo Sports. On what grounds do you want it banned?


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 27, 2007)

better ban BCCI, they have taken bribe and sold the rights to nimbus.


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 27, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I would rather have cricket banned in this country. Lazy are getting lazier and precious time is wasted on television.




that's true.... lot of waste of precious time and even more precious manpower


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 12, 2007)

If there is such thing as an economic right which is necessary for true freedom what makes one even think such stupid thing that Nimbus should be banned. I think DD should be banned and the free for Air transmisson should be given to private parties so people even in remote places can have fun.
  This DD is the most hopeless thing ..
  DD doesnt get good programmes . They are getting worse day by day. No body given a choice watches DD. Come one whats there on DD worth watching.
  And now since they dont have anything good DD comes up with one excellent idea to steal other peoples events like cricket matches which are in high demand and earn from them..Talk of piggy back riding.
  Doordarshan is better from doori...


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

my fav is espn
coz of good commentry
set max suxx in dis part


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 30, 2007)

yup DD is hopeless... see Australia's national Channel. Man, even BBC is FTA


----------

